# Why has the text been changed to Italics?



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Why has the text been changed to Italics? Just wondering because it does not look good to my eyes.


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

Not italic on my side...


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Weird because this is how it looks to me


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

Sprint said:


> View attachment 55632
> Weird because this is how it looks to me


Yeah that is weird...


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/16)

All looks fine from here, maybe give your browser a restart or clear cache?


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> All looks fine from here, maybe give your browser a restart or clear cache?


Cache cleared and browser reset to defaults, no luck. 

I wonder if anyone else is experiencing this?.


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

also does it on my phone.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/16)

Sprint said:


> also does it on my phone.


That's weird 

@Gizmo or @Alex any ideas?


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

Sprint said:


> also does it on my phone.


Now that is strange!


----------



## Jan (26/5/16)

Mine is fine


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

_fine on my side. On both pc and phone_


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

_What browser are you using?_


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

_Im sure its a browser issue_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (26/5/16)

I checked IE, Firefox and Chrome - all fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/5/16)

_Mine is certainly not like that._

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Now it is back to normal


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

*This certainly is odd. How are other Web pages appearing on your side? Could be that u logged in on ur Google account and have italic set as a preference. Hence the reason u seeing it on multiple devices. Its all appearing bold on my side now. Any1 else having this?*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

Sprint said:


> Now it is back to normal


_Awesome must of been some temporary bug._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (26/5/16)

_*I really have no clue what you guys are going on about. Maybe it's a Tapatalk issue?*_

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

*Im sure it is. Anyways, good luck to all those affected*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan (26/5/16)

Don't vape so close to your electronics or vape lower nic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (26/5/16)

_I'm *leaning* towards it being a temporary cache thing..._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (26/5/16)

_*Anyone else reporting these issues? Looks normal to me?*_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (26/5/16)

_Mine has started doing it too now ..._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/16)

Everything still looks fine here

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (26/5/16)

I got this thing on my work pc when i install joyetech pc software. .somehow the aerial font disappeared.


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

*All things considered. These are really small issues *

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Yagya said:


> I got this thing on my work pc when i install joyetech pc software. .somehow the aerial font disappeared.


I installed Joyetech software last week.


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

Sprint said:


> I installed Joyetech software last week.


_*T h **A **t **exp **lai Ns **IT!* Gosh this was one.of those anomalies in life eh? _

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Jakey said:


> _*T h **A **t **exp **lai Ns **IT!* Gosh this was one.of those anomalies in life eh? _


 bored?.


----------



## Silver (26/5/16)

All seems fine on my side @Sprint
Wasnt on earlier 
All systems seem stable to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (27/5/16)

Sprint said:


> bored?.


Very, was laying im bed, waiting for my kid to fall aslp, he was rolling around for ages.


----------



## Dubz (27/5/16)

Jakey said:


> Very, was laying im bed, waiting for my kid to fall aslp, he was rolling around for ages.


Like this ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (27/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Like this ?


YES!!!


----------



## Yagya (27/5/16)

you guys really are bored..
this has happened to me more than once where i install "Myvapors" and the text in CAD has changed on all the drawings i open. it was a battle but eventually did a restore to an earlier date before the installation which fixed the font issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

